# St Joe Report



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Took our usual Memorial Day weekend trip. Fished the grass flats in the evenings and did pretty good on the trout and reds. Fished with LY's the whole time. All I have to say is the fish are on fire down there right now.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, what a haul of fish. congrats on a wonderful weekend!! I love fishing Port st Joe.


----------

